# Where should I get a new Maltese puppy from?



## firework999363 (Aug 7, 2012)

I am not very clever at the topic of Maltese in fact I am not very good at dogs in general but recently I have decided to get a Maltese puppy. So that's decided...except i realized I didn't know where to get one. I later decided that I wanted to get one from a breeder. Then I noticed that I did not know where and what breeder... LOL such a newb :sweatdrop: but that out of the way... I would really like to know where to purchase a new lovable pet for my family. Completely out of ideas, I finally resorted to using the internet... but didn't know which breeder was reputable and close by to my hometown of San Francisco, California. :faint: Well basically...I would like to know if there is any reputable breeders near/in san francisco. 

I found a website called richmaltese.com but I don't know if it is reputable... :ThankYou:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is an older thread that SM has "stickied" to help new Maltese buyers such as yourself. It gives you a lot of excellent information.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/97845-maltese-breeders-how-find-evaulate.html

And this is a pretty up-to-date list of reputable breeders.

http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/blank_8.html

Another excellent resource is the breeder's list on the American Maltese Association website.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_breeder_2012_list.htm

And lastly there are a number of wonderful Maltese Rescues in California. The American Maltese Association Rescue is very active in California.

http://www.americanmalteserescue.org/

I hope this info helps lead you to the perfect new fluff for you and your family.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

If you've never had a puppy before, or especially a Maltese, you might want to do some research first. You'll need to know how to care for a puppy, how to train, what they eat, when to spay and neuter, when and what shots to get, grooming a Maltese, teething, being around small children. There is a lot involved , so that you won't be over whelmed, it's a good idea to be knowledgable about bringing home a puppy and raising one! Good luck! They are wonderful, but do require work and patience.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maltese puppies, in my opinion, require extra care. . . much like a baby, so do go into this w/your eyes open! Make sure you can arrange time at home when puppy is new, have a good, recommended vet in place & know what you will do about health-care/puppy shots, etc. Working w/a great breeder is a huge asset as you can always call & ask for advice---vets are good but are not breed specific in terms of issues.
Make sure you have a smallish pen & a crate for bringing home puppy, and a way to secure puppy in the car for going to the vet. 
This forum is a good place to gather info. by hitting the search button for specific topics. It is also a friendly & helpful group of people who are brought together by our love of the breed.

Ed, I am just curious as to how/why you decided on getting a maltese?


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Maltese puppies, in my opinion, require extra care. . . much like a baby, so do go into this w/your eyes open! Make sure you can arrange time at home when puppy is new, have a good, recommended vet in place & know what you will do about health-care/puppy shots, etc. Working w/a great breeder is a huge asset as you can always call & ask for advice---vets are good but are not breed specific in terms of issues.
> Make sure you have a smallish pen & a crate for bringing home puppy, and a way to secure puppy in the car for going to the vet.
> This forum is a good place to gather info. by hitting the search button for specific topics. It is also a friendly & helpful group of people who are brought together by our love of the breed.
> 
> Ed, I am just curious as to how/why you decided on getting a maltese?


:goodpost: Maltese's are a wonderful breed. But do make sure you make your decision with your eyes wide open. The grooming of these dogs alone can be overwhelming if you are not prepared for it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

firework999363 said:


> I am not very clever at the topic of Maltesebut recently I have decided to get a Maltese puppy. So that's decided...except i realized I didn't know where to get one. I later decided that I wanted to get one from a breeder. Then I noticed that I did not know where and what breeder... LOL such a newb :sweatdrop: but that out of the way... I would really like to know where to purchase a new lovable pet for my family. Completely out of ideas, I finally resorted to using the internet... but didn't know which breeder was reputable and close by to my hometown of San Francisco, California. :faint: Well basically...I would like to know if there is any reputable breeders near/in san francisco.
> 
> I found a website called richmaltese.com but I don't know if it is reputable... :ThankYou:


 *in fact I am not very good at dogs in general *
If this is true, why do you want to get a dog ? maybe it would be better for you not to get one. Dogs are not for every body (or cats). You know a dog is a 15 years commitment. You can not discard it like a piece of furniture the day you decide you don't like it anymore. Do you have any idea what you are getting yourself into ?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> *in fact I am not very good at dogs in general *
> If this is true, why do you want to get a dog ? maybe it would be better for you not to get one. Dogs are not for every body (or cats). You know a dog is a 15 years commitment. You can not discard it like a piece of furniture the day you decide you don't like it anymore. Do you have any idea what you are getting yourself into ?


:goodpost: Not sure if this is real post or a troll... and I apologize if this is legit but if you're not good with dogs, why look for one??:blink: Dogs are a lifetime commitment. We're seen too many dogs dumped at kill shelters because people don't know what they're getting into or decided that they are too much trouble. If you're not good at dogs, don't spend the time and money. And yes Maltese are high maintenance when it comes to grooming.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing Sue. Why would someone who is admitedly "*not very good at dogs in general*" choose such a labor intensive (labor of love) breed? This isn't Dog 101. This breed is for the advanced dog owner.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

If this is a serious post, and if you don't have experience with dogs, why not adopt an adult dog? You could get one from a rescue group rather than from a shelter. That way the dog would have been in a foster home setting for awhile, and would probably be crate and housetrained. That would be a much better introduction to owning a dog. I, myself, have never had a dog from the little puppy stage. I think that the older dogs get, the better they get. They have such depth of personality as they age. And with Maltese (or Maltese mix) they do keep that peppy-puppy personality even when they are adults. Something to think about. Read the recent post from the person having such a hard time training a six-month old puppy. Wouldn't it be easier to skip that stage until you have more experience with dogs in general?


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Ladies I think this post is one of our many,"One Hit Wonders!"


----------

